# dyno resistors



## Roundnround (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know where I can purchase some dyno resistors like the ones in the mcpappy dyno? I want to build a dyno. I have most everything other than the resistors.

Thanks


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I would just google power resistor. You can find them at ebay or place like alltronics surplus. I believe the metal encased resistors are made by "Dale"


----------



## stevecox (Aug 19, 2010)

Part Number is mc14729 Dale I am pretty sure there about 25 each on ebay


----------



## crisis641 (May 27, 2002)

Here is where I got mine. Just put in the Ohm's and wattage you are looking for.

http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/resistors/chassis-mount-resistors/66696


----------

